
Trump administration lifts ban on pesticides linked to declining bee numbers - pera
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/aug/04/trump-administration-lifts-ban-on-pesticides-linked-to-declining-bee-numbers
======
sschueller
So this is lifting a ban on the use on wildlife refuges. The use anywhere else
in the US was never banned. So the ban had little effect on preventing bee
deaths.

If bees are dying from this it needs to be banned across the United States for
all farming.

------
drallison
If bees are dying from this it needs to be banned across the United States for
all farming.

